

Where in the U.S. will you find the most “pleasant” days in a year? - kellegous
http://www.kellegous.com/j/2014/02/03/pleasant-places/

======
waqf
You should take into account humidity, seeing as the best humidity level at
say 80ºF or even 70ºF is _very_ much more pleasant than the worst.

Also, IMO your minimum temperature criterion is probably a mistake. Nobody
cares that it's a little chilly at 4am, and meanwhile you're selecting for
more humid climates (because those have less diurnal variation).

If you wanted to make the selection criteria user-adjustable, though, I'd be
really interested to see the results. (Also, nice job on the visualization,
discretizing every grid square to a town is particularly cute.)

------
incision
Neat.

I was looking back at my last few years of utility bills recently and noticed
that May (Avg: 60F) and October (Avg: 62F) are apparently the only months of
the year where I don't feel a need to heat or cool the house.

If this were adjustable I'd be looking for the place with the most 60° days
per year.

